
Ask HN: How do you deal with incompetent Tech Architects - shivaodin
I was employed in a firm where the Architect would design the whole system and ask the developers to just do the so-called &quot;grunt work&quot; of writing code. The problem was that there were many issues with the code architecture. He also reprimanded us if we suggested using a newer tech (Spring mvc instead of Struts). When I couldn&#x27;t talk him through the problem, I decided to have a meeting with my manager. To my dismay, I was fired the following month.<p>Did you ever have to face this? What would have been an ideal (and safe) plan of action?
======
mtmail
You made your voice heard on the technical side and to management. I don't
think there's more you could've done.

Maybe you might have more leverage when the whole team of engineers in on your
side (either that management accepts logical discussion or fears loosing many
engineers at once).

------
smt88
The way you behaved was reasonable. The architect and manager were
unreasonable. In cases like these, it's often difficult or impossible to
change the company. All you can do is start looking for other jobs.

------
apolymath
Unless you cared deeply about the company & software, getting fired was
probably the best outcome.

